# Pillory



## OldAvatar

Un tip a cerut pe un alt forum traducerea cuvântului _pillory _în cât mai multe limbi. Spre ruşinea mea, nu reuşesc să-mi amintesc ce cuvânt există în română pentru dispozitivul din imagine. Este un aparat folosit în evul mediu pentru a ţine imobilizat pe cineva, eventual pentru aplicarea mai lejeră a unor torturi. Sunt convins că e vorba de un arhaism. 
Îmi amintesc că parcă existau şi ceva proverbe legate de dispozitivul mai sus-menţionat...


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

După părerea mea este un "_stâlpul infamiei_", dar...


----------



## cosmin

Hmm, destul de greu de exprimat... După câte imi amintesc, pillory ar putea fi tradus ca şi '*stâlpul infamiei*' a pune pe cineva la stâlpul infamiei / ruşinii (oprobiului public). Metodă  practicată din păcate, destul de des in evul mediu, când condamnaţii erau torturaţi şi uneori chiar executaţi.


----------



## OldAvatar

_Stâlpul infamiei_ spune şi dicţionarul. Sunt însă convins că există un alt cuvânt în română care defineşte exact acest obiect. Stâlpul infamiei este cu totul altceva după părerea mea, dicţionarul folosindu-l doar aşa, la modul general... În primul rând că nu este un stâlp.  În al doilea rând sunt sigur că obiectul era folosit în ţările române cu mult înainte ca indivizii care-l manevrau să aibă vreo idee despre ceea ce înseamnă _infamie_.


----------



## Zamolxis

Cu siguranta exista un cuvant dedicat (in ciuda dictionarului E-R). Chiar parca imi amintesc - desi destul de vag - ca in urma cu vreo 20 de ani, pe cand citeam povesti cu Pacală si diverse basme/povestiri istorice, am intalnit cuvantul. Insa acum nu reusesc deloc sa mi-l amintesc.

Daca nu uit, poate o sa sap diseara cand ajung acasa prin dictionare.


----------



## OldAvatar

Dap! Asta este. Eu m-am gândit la proverbe, de fapt în poveşti cred că l-am întâlnit. Nu mai ştiam unde.


----------



## Liantasse

Îmi cer iertare că răspund la un topic atît de vechi! Cred că termenul în româneşte este probabil _butuci_. 

_L-au pus în butuci._ Poate asta era expresia din poveşti la care vă gîndeaţi?  Pare să fi fost o pedeapsă destul de răspîndită pentru hoţi, haiduci - persoane arestate, în general.

Deşi, nu ştiu de ce, dar în mintea mea cînd citeam asta prin poveşti era mai ales imaginea unui dispozitiv care imobiliza picioarele persoanei, şi nu capul şi mîinile. Dar parcă mi-aduc aminte de o scenă dintr-un film despre ţărani şi boieri în care cineva era prins chiar într-o chestie ca aceea din imagine, şi pedepsit să stea lîngă un foc care făcea mult fum.


----------

